# Anyone into bodybuilding or powerlifting?



## anahatalotus

This is the closest forum I could think to post in even though the goal is weight gain not weight loss. If there is a better area to post in please move me on over mods!
Anyways who here lifts weights? I am more into the three power lifts and two oly lifts than bodybuilding isolation lifts. I like heavy compound lifts that seem to leave everything aching in the end. I have an account on bodybuilding.com but rarely log on so if anyone else here lifts and wants to chat about it that'd be awesome.


----------



## Guest

anahatalotus said:


> This is the closest forum I could think to post in even though the goal is weight gain not weight loss. If there is a better area to post in please move me on over mods!
> Anyways who here lifts weights? I am more into the three power lifts and two oly lifts than bodybuilding isolation lifts. I like heavy compound lifts that seem to leave everything aching in the end. I have an account on bodybuilding.com but rarely log on so if anyone else here lifts and wants to chat about it that'd be awesome.


 Yes. I am not on BB.com and rarely on here.

I accidentally clicked on this section and saw your thread title. It's likely easier to PM me if you did have questions or directions to topics you might be interested in.

Happy lifting!


----------



## Tyler520

I lift 5-6 days a week. More into bodybuilding than powerlifting, but I usually incorporate a powerlift in each session to keep my strength up.


----------



## Chris

I lift! I am a not sure if that qualifies as powerlifting or bodybuilding though. But I absolutely love it though and am interested in chatting about it here more often.

I have complete the Candito strength-training and am on week 5 of 6 of the HIIT 100 (disclaimer: it has taken me a lot longer than 5 weeks to get this far, lol).

What about you?


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I have been strength training for almost 2 years now.
It started as a way to burn calories during the winter
after I had quit smoking and gained some.

There was a weight bench down in the basement from when my boys were teens
and I drug it up here
to the main level of the house and started just doing simple light lifts.
Originally I watched a lot of Fitness Blender videos,
and I still work out with them often.

It has really changed my body shape and my self image, 
like nothing else I have ever done.
Now that I am almost 45 I figure every bit helps. 

I have never been a competitive athletic type person,
but with weights the proof is right there as you see yourself becoming stronger.

Personally, I like to mix up my routines quite a bit and enjoy both power lifting and the more tabata style toning routines as well. 
I have finally gotten enough upper body strength and confidence with dumbbells to graduate to larger barbell lifts. 
I don't pick up the barbell when my DH is around. It makes him very nervous. LOL


----------



## Chris

That's awesome! I agree that I see a greater change from lifting weights than previous workouts. I love to see myself get stronger and was shocked at how quickly it happens. 

As I mentioned right now we are doing more of an interval training lift/workout but in a week or two we are getting back to the more intense lifting. I am looking forward to seeing how I have improved since we did that last and how strong this round makes me.


----------



## Tyler520

the first few months you will experience what some refer to as "newbie" gains. You'll experience quick gains in strength and size. However, it will begin to slow down over the months, and you will need to regularly switch up your routine to keep your body from acclimating.

Rather than take one approach over another (bodybuilding versus powerlifting) I focus on mass building for areas I feel I am lacking in size, and strength training in areas I either feel I do not need to gain in size, or am lacking in strength.

You can throw in a strength set in the beginning of a routine, then finish off with mass building if you want to combine the 2.

Also dialing in nutrition will become more and more crucial to make gains.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I've been lifting for the past few years but have taken off 4 months because of outside issues. Starting back next week. I love being strong and especially when I notice I'm out lifting men in the weight room. 

I believe all women should do some kind of strength training...it's so incredibly good for us.


----------



## Chris

basketti said:


> I've been lifting for the past few years but have taken off 4 months because of outside issues. Starting back next week. I love being strong and especially when I notice I'm out lifting men in the weight room.
> 
> I believe all women should do some kind of strength training...it's so incredibly good for us.


I couldn't agree more and loved your comment about out lifting the men!


----------



## Sourdough

Must be some wimpy sissy men........:nanner::nanner:


----------



## Irish Pixie

At a recent Strongest Woman meet my daughter dead lifted 425 lbs. I have a video of her pulling a semi too.

I need to start lifting again...


----------



## Oldshep

From Sept through April, I lift. May through August I'm too busy with the farm and I figure cutting 6 cords of wood, throwing thousands of hay bales around and etc is more than enough to maintain me.

When I lift I generally choose 6 or 7 large, multi-joint movements and do 2 all-out sets of each in the rep range of 8-12. So a normal routine might look like this;

Squats 2 sets 8-12 reps
Chin ups 2 sets 8-12
Pull overs 2 set """
Bench press """"""
side laterals """""
Barbell curl """""

I'll do this full body routine 3 times per week and I keep a log of all sets and reps. This way I keep it all simple and easy to track my progress. Usually I'll start at a weight that I could do 8x and work up to 12x. When I could do 12reps I add a bit of weight.

It's a real ego boost to look back at the end of the season and see how much I progressed. And when the farm season starts, I'm in shape enough to hit the ground running.


----------



## Tyler520

1 thing people need to become aware of is that strength training and body building will have completely different approaches.

one of the biggest canards is that muscle size = strength

building for mass requires breaking down the muscles tissue, and usually encompasses 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps to fatigue the muscle tissue, whereas lifting for strength affects motor neurons that control the muscle fibers, and this usually encompasses 5-8 sets of 5 reps


----------



## Tyler520

Oldshep said:


> From Sept through April, I lift. May through August I'm too busy with the farm and I figure cutting 6 cords of wood, throwing thousands of hay bales around and etc is more than enough to maintain me.


This is the essence of Crossfit, which claims to be based on "functional strength" (though that is debatable).

If you've ever watched a crossfit competition, you'll notice many events mimic many manual labor activities, such as climbing, swinging a sledge, moving large heavy objects over distance (as opposed to static deadlifts, squats, etc), etc.


----------



## Oldshep

Tyler520 said:


> This is the essence of Crossfit, which claims to be based on "functional strength" (though that is debatable).
> 
> If you've ever watched a crossfit competition, you'll notice many events mimic many manual labor activities, such as climbing, swinging a sledge, moving large heavy objects over distance (as opposed to static deadlifts, squats, etc), etc.


I've seen crossfit though never tried it. No doubt there is a huge difference between the strength I build on the farm, and the strength I build with weights. There is some cross-over but both wear me down in different ways.

"Farm strength" is alot to do with hands, grip, stabilizer muscles and arm strength. Balance and endurance are big factors too.


----------



## JeffreyD

My uncle is going to go for the 200lb dead lift record for his age group on September 9th. He has the pull up record right now.
He will be 96 on September 9th!

I love working out, been doing it daily for decades. I ride bikes too!


----------



## Tyler520

JeffreyD said:


> I love working out, been doing it daily for decades. I ride bikes too!


cycling is excellent for leg development, and endurance. Used to do 15 miles every morning, but it became too dangerous (I live in an urban environment). 

Called it quits after my last accident that sent me end over end over the hood of a car that pulled out in front of me - had to limp a mile back to my apartment with a broken kneecap and fractured orbital socket, covered in blood and scrapes and asphalt.

Drivers are a--holes, and the roads are a mess here.


----------



## Kung

I lift as well. I attend a gym that does CrossFit, Oly lifting (true Oly, not what passes for it), powerlifting, etc. I've been out of it the last year due to two surgeries (right shoulder surgery in May, and a biceps reattachment last February) but am hitting heavy again.  "Only" deadlifting 400 right now, squats are around 275, but I'm actually slowing down a bit to refocus on form and technique more.


----------



## Kung

Sorry, I actually meant to expand on this last night but was busy as crap.

From 2011 to 2014 I was seriously involved in CrossFit. Then in January 2014, I almost completely ruptured my right distal biceps tendon. (When I say almost, I mean it was attached to my radius by a thread or two.) While it had absolutely nothing to do with CrossFit (I did it lifting a boxspring incorrectly - yes, a boxspring, laugh it up LOL), I kinda had a paradigm shift. 

Prior to then, everything (aside from proper form and technique) was second to making gains and the like. I realized I'd lost the enjoyment of lifting in the pursuit of advancement.

I asked myself why I was lifting, and why I SHOULD be lifting, and the answer to the second *should* be to a) be healthier and b) enjoy it while I'm doing it. It wasn't, at the time.

SO, when a new box opened up recently, I became a member after talking with the owner of the box, an Olympic lifter to whom EVERYTHING is second to VERY strict adherence to form and technique, as well as to enjoying it while you do it.

For example, here was my training today:

Warmup - 10 to 15 minutes clean & jerk warmup with the bar

Strength: 

- 15 minute EMOM (every minute on the minute) clean & jerk - started at 65#, ended up at 145#
- 15 minute EMOM squat snatch - started and stayed at 65#
- 10 minutes squat - started at 65#, ended at 145#
- 5 minutes AMRAP (as many rounds as possible)
- 10 minutes 5x5 good mornings w/45# bar

Just seriously revamped my diet so I'll be eating pretty clean today (somewhat paleo with healthy carbs) and will be doing some basic calisthenics and jogging this evening.

I know, those weights are laughably low. For someone who deadlifted 415# or so, squatted 335# or so, and could power C&J 225# and squat C&J 185, without trying too awful hard, it's kind of a blow to my pride.

*BUT*

Having had 8 surgeries, for me, my absolute first priorities are

- gaining back full mobility
- staying healthy
- maintaining GOOD form & technique

And if I have to take a freaking year or two in order to get back to the point where I'm doing my previous weights CORRECTLY, while NOT sacrificing form, in order to STAY healthy, then that's what I'll do. After all, EVERYTHING takes second to my family and being healthy for them.


----------



## Tyler520

sorry, but if you've had 8 surgeries, and think it isn't related to crossfit, you're kidding yourself - nobody would experience a detached muscle from lifting a boxspring without some else having contributed to it

1 in 3 crossfitters will experience a permanently debilitating injury at some point.


----------



## Kung

Tyler520 said:


> sorry, but if you've had 8 surgeries, and think it isn't related to crossfit, you're kidding yourself - nobody would experience a detached muscle from lifting a boxspring without some else having contributed to it


6 of the 8 surgeries were service-related and were prior to starting CrossFit by about 2 years. The 7th was a revision of a previous surgery I knew I'd need prior to starting CrossFit. 

Yes, the detached distal biceps tendon was compromised prior to the injury; as such, CrossFit played *some* part. The problem I have is with the ever-present assumption that anything that happens to someone who participates in CrossFit is therefore the fault of CrossFit.

Not in this case; there were other (big) factors. For instance, I was in a hurry that night, and actually tried to lift the box spring (100#) pretty much by one hand, arm out to the side, palm UP. I don't care HOW healthy one is; that'll put an IMMENSE amount of stress on that attachment point. LOL

Yes, a lot of CrossFitters are stupid about how they lift, and a lot of coaches suck. But the same stuff happens to powerlifters, bodybuilders, etc. Not everything that happens to someone who participates in a sport is solely the fault of said sport. Sometimes it's just s&$! luck and stupidity unrelated to CrossFit. LOL


----------



## Jakerm12

MUSCLE HACK 

Muscle hack.com.

The best


----------



## eXo0us

I was in Crossfit for two years and then built my own Gym on the Ranch. 

My doctors told me with 25 that I will have always back problems.... have some sort of deformation. Nobody told me that I should loose some weight.

50lbs lighter and 3-4 times a week lifting heavy metal no problems with the back anymore.

I'm doing a Powerlifting Routing 5x5 and throw in a couple of Crossfit stuff (Boxjumps, toes to bar, kipping pullups) and Strongmen (Tireflipping, carrying and pulling)

I'm dead-lifting 400lbs and squatting 300lbs multiple times, still working on my presses since I had a dislocated shoulder, that's not that stable...


----------



## Kung

eXo0us said:


> I was in Crossfit for two years and then built my own Gym on the Ranch.
> 
> My doctors told me with 25 that I will have always back problems.... have some sort of deformation. Nobody told me that I should loose some weight.
> 
> 50lbs lighter and 3-4 times a week lifting heavy metal no problems with the back anymore.
> 
> I'm doing a Powerlifting Routing 5x5 and throw in a couple of Crossfit stuff (Boxjumps, toes to bar, kipping pullups) and Strongmen (Tireflipping, carrying and pulling)
> 
> I'm dead-lifting 400lbs and squatting 300lbs multiple times, still working on my presses since I had a dislocated shoulder, that's not that stable...


That's pretty much exactly where I'm at. I 'do CrossFit' but I know what might aggravate an issue so I just don't do those things. DL is about 40, squat is about 280, strict press is about 185 or so. Had back surgery in 2005, and no issues.


----------



## eXo0us

That's the interesting thing about lifting, as long as I lift I have no problems. I'm sore when I change exercises, but not pain.

As soon as I start "relaxing" my muscles starts to break down and I've got pain again. I really can not go without training longer then 2 weeks. 

Do you got a home gym or to you go places ? I built my Jungle-Gym off craigslist used olympic weights and 2x4s


----------



## Kung

eXo0us said:


> That's the interesting thing about lifting, as long as I lift I have no problems. I'm sore when I change exercises, but not pain.


Oh, I know what you mean. I've had 8 surgeries (disclaimer: no, they're not due to CrossFit, despite what many believe), and despite that, I find I'm in almost no pain AS LONG as I lift/remain active. If I sit down or drop off training, that's when I experience some pain.



> Do you got a home gym or to you go places ? I built my Jungle-Gym off craigslist used olympic weights and 2x4s


Yes.  Seriously though, I'm a member of a CrossFit box/Olympic lifting facility (with more of an emphasis on the Oly lifting), but I'm also just about done with a 30' x 20' x 10' 'shed' behind my house that will at LEAST have an Oly bar and weights, a few kettlebells, some dumbbells, rubber mats, and a squat rack.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Kung said:


> Oh, I know what you mean. I've had 8 surgeries (disclaimer: no, they're not due to CrossFit, despite what many believe), and despite that, I find I'm in almost no pain AS LONG as I lift/remain active. If I sit down or drop off training, that's when I experience some pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Seriously though, I'm a member of a CrossFit box/Olympic lifting facility (with more of an emphasis on the Oly lifting), but I'm also just about done with a 30' x 20' x 10' 'shed' behind my house that will at LEAST have an Oly bar and weights, a few kettlebells, some dumbbells, rubber mats, and a squat rack.


I was in the same boat. No pain as long as I was lifting. Ive been away from it for several months now and the old aches and pains are back. We've recently moved into a new house and are planning a home gym. I so miss my old gym and trainer. He was like a drill sargeant and would bark at me to stand up straight. At 51 my posture is better than when I was young.


----------



## eXo0us

Kung said:


> \
> Yes.  Seriously though, I'm a member of a CrossFit box/Olympic lifting facility (with more of an emphasis on the Oly lifting), but I'm also just about done with a 30' x 20' x 10' 'shed' behind my house that will at LEAST have an Oly bar and weights, a few kettlebells, some dumbbells, rubber mats, and a squat rack.


that's all you need, that's all I have  - the dumbbells, I've got two, yet don't use them. 
I've built a pull-up rack and a dip station, so my arms get enough exercise. Plus I have a 200 lbs for farmers walk and a 600lbs tire for flipping. 
Hey and I'm on a Ranch, there is always heavy stuff. Feedbags, Hay-bale.

I would love to have a workout partner, unfortunately I'm way out my, neighbors are not that interested. Maybe it changes someday.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I've been off for 11 months but our new place has a room that we turned into a home gym. DH (kind of) surprised me with a functional trainer with Smith and leg extension machine, an eliiptical for cardio, roman bench and a full rack of dumbells. Rubber floor and all. He even put mirrors in which I'm not happy about right now. 
Gratitude and guilt if I don't use it is a great motivator if I'm feeling lazy but it's so great to be able to head down there every day without a 30 minute drive each way like I used to have for my old gym.


----------



## MarekC

Awesome thread! I've been lurking on this site for years and just registered when I saw this thread. Stoked to find other people into lifting AND homesteading.

Been competing in powerlifting off and on since '07. Couple years ago I started training strongman, and have competed in a couple sanctioned strongman/strongwoman comps.

The worst period of my lifting was when my wife and I bought 10 acres of raw timberland in WA state, and decided we were going to move out there, clear the land, and homestead. We raised guineas and ducks, gardened, hauled water, chopped wood, etc... Clearing and building by myself, I lost at least 10 pounds (which was alot since I only started at around 150), didn't train very often, and became relatively weak at barbell lifts. 
I've found an inverse relationship between trying to "homestead" (provide our own food and shelter) and succeeding in powerlifting. Since moving back to the city for work, I've had access to lots of easily obtainable calories, and have consequently put on weight and got much stronger. Unequivocally, food is strength, and I had a hell of a time getting a lot of food while trying to "live off the land".

Nice to "meet" you all!


----------



## eXo0us

MarekC said:


> Awesome thread! I've been lurking on this site for years and just registered when I saw this thread. Stoked to find other people into lifting AND homesteading.
> 
> Nice to "meet" you all!


Nice to meet you too.

Yes it is actually hard to work all day physical on the ranch and then do a workout when you are already tired.

Sleeping helps a lot 
My wife and I sleep on average 9-9:30h every night. (Not having a TV helps a lot)

I see lifting and training as "investment" to not get injured or sick. When I stop working out I get back-pain after two weeks. 
With pain you go into mode survival mode and don't move right. Then injury happens fast.

As any piece of equipment you body needs maintenance, training and good food.


----------



## rkintn

I've always loved lifting but was never really serious about it until recently. My 13yo son and I do the Stronglifts 5x5 program. Before that I was doing the Bodybeast workout but it just wasn't what I was looking for. I want to be stronger and not necessarily concerned about the bodybuilder physique. Stronglifts has a great app that keeps up with the workouts and weights for each lift. We are about 3 weeks in and are still making pretty good progress. 
I have quite a bit of weight I'd like to lose as well so I do extra high intensity cardio to help with that. I'm a big fan of Elliott Hulse and his strength camp.


----------

